# Portland Trade Scenario



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

IF THIS ISN'T THE MOST RETARDED TRADE I'VE EVER SEEN, IT'S CLOSE


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rofl*

But your trade offer of Theo Ratliff and Zach Randolph for Al Jefferson is sane? 

In your eyes all it takes to get an unproven high school kid is a proven 20/10 guy and one of the best shot blockers in the history of the NBA.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Rofl*

that wasn't an OFFER. I simply told them if they wanted Jefferson they would need to cough up Randolph. plus what's the point of having both on the same team


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Rofl*



mediocre man said:


> But your trade offer of Theo Ratliff and Zach Randolph for Al Jefferson is sane?


Even if that trade complied with the CBA, neither team would agree to it.



> In your eyes all it takes to get an unproven high school kid is a proven 20/10 guy and one of the best shot blockers in the history of the NBA.


That "unproven high school kid" is already one of the best rebounders in the NBA and has established himself as a player who can score in the post. Ratliff, with his contract, is not worth trading for.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Rofl*

Rather than being so confrontational, it may be best to prove the other fan-based wrong with your opinions in a civilised manner, no?


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> IF THIS ISN'T THE MOST RETARDED TRADE I'VE EVER SEEN, IT'S CLOSE


Yeah, that is a pretty terrible trade for both teams.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I still believe in my heart that Paul Pierce will be traded, and I still think Portland has a shot. We do have young tallent, and contracts of good size that expire in a year or so. Problem is our best player....or one of them, Zach Randolph, plays the same possition that your young up and coming player does. I wonder if Boston or Portland would swap a combo of 

Randolph
Miles
Przybilla
picks

for 

Pierce
Jefferson



I realize salaries don't make sense, but there are ways around that. I'm speaking strictly about players worth.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He will be traded.

Just not for _that_.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce will be in Denver by the deadline


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Do none of you remember Pierce saying he wouldn't report to Portland if he were traded there?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope we trade Pierce soon, I feel bad for him. I'm all up for remodeling, young or old.

As far as this trade, no for both sides.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Do none of you remember Pierce saying he wouldn't report to Portland if he were traded there?



I remember that comment. I am sick of athletes dictating where they will play. I'd love to see how long he really sat out if he was traded. 

As for the "he will be traded just not for that guy".......What do you think PP is worth.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I am sick of athletes dictating where they will play


I would agree, but Pierce deserves better than Portland if he's traded.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul is not going to Portland, Portland does not have anyone near Paul's value...this is a TRUE fact, not a biased one. He's in his prime and having the best season of his career AND he now has a good attitude and has become a leader which were the knocks against him. Honestly, I've lost interest in the Portland young guys too, I don't think any are going to be anything special. I still like Monia but he's not worth much now. As for Jefferson, he's not going anywhere....and that's not because I think he'll be a superstar it's just because he could be one and Boston won't trade him with that possibility hanging over them.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I would agree, but Pierce deserves better than Portland if he's traded.



What is it about Portland that Pierce doesn't deserve? Please don't bring up our poor team right now because Boston has had many more lean years recently.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> Paul is not going to Portland, Portland does not have anyone near Paul's value...this is a TRUE fact, not a biased one. He's in his prime and having the best season of his career AND he now has a good attitude and has become a leader which were the knocks against him. Honestly, I've lost interest in the Portland young guys too, I don't think any are going to be anything special. I still like Monia but he's not worth much now. As for Jefferson, he's not going anywhere....and that's not because I think he'll be a superstar it's just because he could be one and Boston won't trade him with that possibility hanging over them.



I would agree with almost all of that. The one thing you have to remember about the Blazers young guys is that almost all of them would still be in college right now. Telfair, Outlaw, Webster, Krhyapa, Monya, Ha. Even Miles and Randolph are young players. To say that Randolph who is a 20/10 guy isn't near the value of Pierce is false also. Is he the same value.....NO, but he and other assets would be.

All I'm saying is that I'd love to see Pierce get traded to Portland just to see how long he sat out instead of reporting.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I would agree with almost all of that. The one thing you have to remember about the Blazers young guys is that almost all of them would still be in college right now. Telfair, Outlaw, Webster, Krhyapa, Monya, Ha. Even Miles and Randolph are young players. To say that Randolph who is a 20/10 guy isn't near the value of Pierce is false also. Is he the same value.....NO, but he and other assets would be.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I'd love to see Pierce get traded to Portland just to see how long he sat out instead of reporting.


That is true about your young guys but the same can be said of most young guys in the league. On our team Al, Perkins, and Green were all highschool kids and would be a Soph, Junior, and Freshman in college this season. Delonte came out of college a year early too and would only be a Rookie this season. Your guys like Outlaw for instance, I thought would be showing more by now...he was drafted the same year as Perkins out of high school and earlier in the draft. Telfair was the same year as Al who was also from high school. It just makes me leary that they may never be much, not to write them off completely but I wouldn't want to trade anything real for them at this point. 

As for Zach, yes he's a 20/10 guy but he has some week points to his game. He doesn't have a lot of moves and doesn't really alter a game per say. He's also not really a leader at this point and this Summer brought up character issues as well. Paul is a 5 time all-star leading his team in points, rebounds and assists who is now finally also a leader and a good sport. To me they are not anywhere close to equal......maybe it's my green tinted glasses but I don't think it is. I'm not knocking the Blazers I just think Paul is a top 15 player in this league right now and Zach isn't close to that at this point.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Rofl*



Premier said:


> Rather than being so confrontational, it may be best to prove the other fan-based wrong with your opinions in a civilised manner, *no*?


there is ur answer :bsmile:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I still believe in my heart that Paul Pierce will be traded, and I still think Portland has a shot. We do have young tallent, and contracts of good size that expire in a year or so. Problem is our best player....or one of them, Zach Randolph, plays the same possition that your young up and coming player does. I wonder if Boston or Portland would swap a combo of
> 
> *Randolph
> Miles
> ...


:rotf: :rotf:
U BETTER NOT BE SERIOUS


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Do none of you remember Pierce saying he wouldn't report to Portland if he were traded there?


hah i saw that article like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I hope we trade Pierce soon, I feel bad for him. I'm all up for remodeling, young or old.
> 
> As far as this trade, no for both sides.


what pisses me off the most is that in these losses Doc has played pretty much all vets - that shows he still thinks there is hope for this season rofl. Dwayne Jones better play tonight, if Doc gives him nothing but pine time i will be really angry, the kid is supposed to be a hell of a rebounder and could be a dangerous 1-2 combo with Perk in the future.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> That is true about your young guys but the same can be said of most young guys in the league. On our team Al, Perkins, and Green were all highschool kids and would be a Soph, Junior, and Freshman in college this season. Delonte came out of college a year early too and would only be a Rookie this season. Your guys like Outlaw for instance, I thought would be showing more by now...he was drafted the same year as Perkins out of high school and earlier in the draft. Telfair was the same year as Al who was also from high school. It just makes me leary that they may never be much, not to write them off completely but I wouldn't want to trade anything real for them at this point.
> 
> As for Zach, yes he's a 20/10 guy but he has some week points to his game. He doesn't have a lot of moves and doesn't really alter a game per say. He's also not really a leader at this point and this Summer brought up character issues as well. Paul is a 5 time all-star leading his team in points, rebounds and assists who is now finally also a leader and a good sport. To me they are not anywhere close to equal......maybe it's my green tinted glasses but I don't think it is. I'm not knocking the Blazers I just think Paul is a top 15 player in this league right now and Zach isn't close to that at this point.



You're right. Pierce is better than Randolph. You are also correct about Zach not altering games.(a great way to put that by the way) Zach however has ZERO character issues. Espessially this summer. His brother got into trouble, but that had nothing to do with Zach. The same could be said about Pierce getting stabbed awhile back. Wrong place wrong time.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> To say that Randolph who is a 20/10 guy isn't near the value of Pierce is false also.


Z-Bo isn't going to average 20/10 again, his contract is ridiculous, he has atrocious shot selection, he's lazy and out of shape, knee problems... not to mention:



> Zach however has ZERO character issues.


What would you call these, then?



> Trail Blazers PF Zach Randolph was thrown out of practice last week after giving McMillan some lip. The coach already had fined Randolph in the offseason for not doing enough cardio work while recovering from surgery on his right knee and has complained regularly about Randolph's lousy conditioning.


http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...mtlogs/olive_blazerblog/archives/2005_10.html



> "He is a talented hothead who has been fined for punching a teammate in practice and has been arrested on marijuana suspicion."


www.nbadraft.net



> And here we have Zach Randolph, third-year Portland Trailblazer’s sensation, seen here in a mug shot taken by Portland (Oregon) PD busted Randolph on December 9, 2003 for alleged DUI and some other traffic violations after cops say they “detected a strong odor of burning marijuana coming from the vehicle.” Man, either those cops have extra-sharp noses, or that vehicle looked like Cheech and Chong’s in “Up in Smoke.”


http://mugshots.com/Sport/Zach+Randolph.htm


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....good stuff p-dub


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Z-Bo isn't going to average 20/10 again, his contract is ridiculous, he has atrocious shot selection, he's lazy and out of shape, knee problems... not to mention:
> 
> 
> What would you call these, then?
> ...


:rofl: punching Ruben Patterson. Go Z-Bo!! :usa:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Z-Bo isn't going to average 20/10 again, his contract is ridiculous, he has atrocious shot selection, he's lazy and out of shape, knee problems... not to mention:
> 
> 
> What would you call these, then?
> ...


1. So PP has never had a confrontation with his coaches.......Yes he has

2. Yes he punched Ruben Patterson because they got heated in practice, and suspition of marijuana was thrown out for lack of evidence.

3. The other pot case was never tried....Don't have an answer either way, but it was his rookie year I believ or the next. He seems to be clean, but you never know.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I would like to chime in here as a Blazers fan.
Is Zach nearly as good as Paul Pierce? Hell no. 
But Zach is a good player. He has added a lot to his game this year as well. He is passing a lot better and is playing much better defense. It may not show on the stat sheet but it is clearly evident by watching him play....it is honestly like night and day. Zach is not, and will never be the perfect player....but one thing that is not a problem is being Lazy. Whoever said that really doesn't know much about him. He is a consistantly hard worker. We know Zach isn't the best in the league....but don't tell him that...hehe He thinks he can be the best in the NBA (poor sap) and that makes him work really really hard to try to realize that potential.
Now, Zach for Pierce doesn't work on a talent level....but I honestly could see something with Zach and some other pieces being equal value for Pierce. Suh as Zach and a fine draft pick...or Zach and some fine young talent. However, I can understand why Celtic fans would have reservations. So, here is my question. Since you seem to laugh at all of our possible trade scenarios.....please give me your thoughts on a possible Pierce trade? What team and what players? I want to know what you guys think his value is.

Peace.
Prunetang


----------

